# Needing some java moss



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi guys, do you all have any extra java moss for spare. I am needing some to grow my mini tank as a ground cover if that possible.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

You might want to PM Crownman. I think he has a bunch of it.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I have some to give you. I need to trim from my 29Gallon Moss Wall but I am out of town and won't be back until Sunday. My moss wall is 10" by 18" by 7" deep and full of baby cherry shrimp.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

That will be great. I will stop by this comming sunday if thats ok crowman. Again Thank you all.


----------

